# Info on top computer networking professors



## donshula (Apr 23, 2008)

How can I get information on the best college professors?Say in the U.S, and Europe.Would really appreciate any help as I am trying to decide which graduate school to apply to.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can check places like RateMyProfessors.com and such which allow open student reviews of various professors based in the US, England, Canada, Scotland, and Wales. Keep in mind these reviews are purely subjective, but at least it is a source.


----------

